#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  ONU Cianet em bridge

## ronaldopatrick

Boa tarde,
Gostaria que alguém me desse uma dica de como configurar uma ONU Cianet EB01 Software Version	V2.1.2-I149, ela está fazendo a autenticação PPPoE porém não estou gostando do desempenho e gostaria de tá colocando o roteador da Intelbras Action RG 1200 pra poder fazer a autenticação, pra isso preciso mudar a configuração da ONU para bridge, alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## brunocemeru

Tem como fazer pela gerência via EMS. É algumas ONUs tem acesso direto via web.

----------


## vitorszymanski

Faz o reset que irá funcionar em bridge. Não precisa realizar nenhuma configuração.

----------

